# Where Can You Get A Good Beer In Darwin?



## jayandcath (15/6/09)

Howdy All,

Well it looks like I'll be in Darwin in early July, and I'm curious to know if anybody has any tips on where I can get a good beer up there???
Or if there are any AHBer's in this neck of the woods that might be keen for a meet and greet over a few cold ones, let me know.

Jay


----------



## Screwtop (15/6/09)

jayandcath said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> Well it looks like I'll be in Darwin in early July, and I'm curious to know if anybody has any tips on where I can get a good beer up there???
> Or if there are any AHBer's in this neck of the woods that might be keen for a meet and greet over a few cold ones, let me know.
> ...




Definitely make the Mindil Markets on the beach Thu and Sun, take a bagchair grab some Indo food and settle back with a good beer to watch the sunset. Also the Cullen Bay precinct and Schooners Bar, not sure of the beers available though. If you get time check out the WWII Oil Storage tunnels and Stokes Hill Wharf

Sent a text to son's mate who lives out at Palmerston, will let you know.


----------



## schooey (16/6/09)

Wisdom Have a really good range of local and imported beers, dude. Everything from LCPA to Chimay Blue. worth a look...

edit: Definitely go check out the sunset at Mindil Beach, freaking awesome.... the stall food is excellent. If you want to go upmarket and you like asian food, give Hannamans a run. If you like your cow, there's a place called Char that do fantastic steaks. The last two are a bit on the pricier side, but not OTT. The Jetty does a cheapish seafood buffet, but last time I was there it was a little wanting... 

Shenanigans and Disco are the late openers (and where 99% of the chicks are if that's your thing), but its all commercial beers, not range much at all


----------



## Timmsy (16/6/09)

Darwin rocks. Yep the jetty has the most insain fish and chips and the markets are to die for. The best atmosphere. I remeber when i was there shenanigans and disco as schooey said was full off chicks. All hell alot of back packers. I had a great week up there but that when i was younger and i only ever drank megaswill so i really cant help if they have local craft brews up there. Also if you get the chance go have a few cold ones at Humpty Doo Also i stayed with a mate a Palmerston


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/6/09)

Timmsy said:


> Darwin rocks. Yep the jetty has the most insain fish and chips and the markets are to die for. The best atmosphere. I remeber when i was there shenanigans and disco as schooey said was full off chicks. All hell alot of back packers. I had a great week up there but that when i was younger and i only ever drank megaswill so i really cant help if they have local craft brews up there. Also if you get the chance go have a few cold ones at Humpty Doo Also i stayed with a mate a Palmerston




Territorybrewer lives up there, send him a PM and see if he wants company for a few hours.


----------



## schooey (16/6/09)

Just remembered a little place down at Cullen Bay called Buzz Cafe... Last time I was there they had a bit of a range of bottled local craft beers. Worth going just to check out the men's....the trough is a wall of one sided glass that you take a squirt on.. 

It's a little intimidating walking up for a slash and there's all theses people sitting there on the other side eating away merrily


----------



## bonk (16/6/09)

jayandcath said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> Well it looks like I'll be in Darwin in early July, and I'm curious to know if anybody has any tips on where I can get a good beer up there???
> Or if there are any AHBer's in this neck of the woods that might be keen for a meet and greet over a few cold ones, let me know.
> ...



Hey,

Wisdom has a really good range in bottles and tap. We also have a vintage cellars for take-away stuff. The deck bar has a few but not many but other then that its all the usual range.

EDIT: also if you are staying in palmerston, then the arch rival has coopers on tap and a few bottles of imported stuff. humpty doo pub is a rough bloody place, but has an interesting atmosphere 

if you're out palmerston way i might be able to sneak up and have a beer or two


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/6/09)

I recognise that Wisdom joint. Did that used to be called Rourkes Drift or similar?
Pretty sure I had a beer or two there a number of years ago.

C&B
TDA


----------



## bonk (16/6/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I recognise that Wisdom joint. Did that used to be called Rourkes Drift or similar?
> Pretty sure I had a beer or two there a number of years ago.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



yeah, its next door / part of the building that was rourkes. rourkes got turned into monsoon and wisdom took over the beer garden.


----------



## Josh (27/1/10)

Darwin Trailer Boat Club is pretty hard to beat for surroundings and view. Can't comment on the bar list. Last time I was there I drank them out of XXXX Bitter.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (27/1/10)

Josh said:


> Darwin Trailer Boat Club is pretty hard to beat for surroundings and view. Can't comment on the bar list. Last time I was there I drank them out of XXXX Bitter.



Coopers was making a big push when I was up there last August. You could get it at the Trailer Boat Club. Seconding Josh's recommendation for the views!

There was a boutique grocery in Parap with a bottle shop that carried some imports and craft beers. Can't remember the name. Parap Fine Foods maybe?

Bogart's, also in Parap, is owned by an Austrian or German fellow and I seem to recall that he had a good range of German beers. The interior is dark and a little daggy, but the food and booze was top notch.


----------



## roger mellie (27/1/10)

Having lived here on project for the last 7 months I can report the following.

1. Darwin is in dire need of a Micro - the beer list in most pubs is identical - coldness and wetness seems to serve the needs of the minnions - flavour a distant last.
2. TAP is the best beer venue..
3. Wisdom has a couple of German's on tap - quality is low however.
4. Monsoons has Fat Yak on tap - which varies greatly from keg to keg but is still far and away the closest thing to a 'craftbrew' I have found up here. 

With the exception of Hanuman - Darwin also really struggles on the restaurant front - in short and in my opinion - this place sucks.

I am over this place.

RM


----------



## Bribie G (27/1/10)

Kanga Bitter ? h34r:


----------



## Chad (27/1/10)

schooey said:


> Just remembered a little place down at Cullen Bay called Buzz Cafe...


I was up there at the end of last year for work and went here. The beer selection wasn't all that great, but was the best I could find during my 1 week stay. The food there was also pretty good, with a good setting at the wharf.

The other good place I ate at was at the Stokes Hill Wharf, where they have quite a few restaurants. I ate at the very last restaurant on the jetty. Can't remember it's name.


----------



## clatty (27/1/10)

roger mellie said:


> 1. Darwin is in dire need of a Micro - the beer list in most pubs is identical - coldness and wetness seems to serve the needs of the minnions - flavour a distant last.



They seem to be doing it tough up North.

http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2009/12/3...371_ntnews.html

poor buggers


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (27/1/10)

Just go to the Humpty Doo and drink for no other reason but to drink. Once you are there you will realize that all they do in NT is socialize....and drink a lot. It is fun though and a GREAT place to go. 
Sieze the moment, drink a lot and with your spare few hours check out the Noonamah Taverns Thursday porn & prawn night....$10 for a plate of praws and strippers all night....
Watch out for my old man though, he had a 4m croc follow him in to the pub one day....escapee from a local park apparently.

Microbreweries..Mobil and Ampol.
NT's local beer....Leaded aka "Heavy" and Unleaded aka "Midstrength"....
Too far???


----------



## Josh (28/1/10)

Count Vorlauf said:


> Coopers was making a big push when I was up there last August. You could get it at the Trailer Boat Club. Seconding Josh's recommendation for the views!
> 
> There was a boutique grocery in Parap with a bottle shop that carried some imports and craft beers. Can't remember the name. Parap Fine Foods maybe?
> 
> Bogart's, also in Parap, is owned by an Austrian or German fellow and I seem to recall that he had a good range of German beers. The interior is dark and a little daggy, but the food and booze was top notch.


Stayed across the road from that Parap Fine Foods shop in 2007. Not too bad a selection. The pub up the road had better opening hours from memory. It's a little out of town if you're staying in the city or at Cullen Bay. I wouldn't head to Parap just for the bottle shop but. Perhaps on a Saturday? for the markets.


----------



## sinkas (3/7/12)

any new places of beer interest in darwin,
I off up there in a few weeks,
any additional info would be appreciated


----------



## welly2 (24/2/15)

Just to raise an old, old thread from the dead, there's basically one place in Darwin that sells craft beer - The Precident at the water front. There is one other option - The Tap on Mitchell Street which has a few different types of Little Creatures beers, some James Squires and a couple of other beers I forget the name of. But that's it. Everywhere else is Coopers (which is something, at least) and VB/Carlton/Tooheys piss. The Vintage Cellars and Woolworths bottle shops have a reasonable selection but I've had pretty much everything Vintage Cellars has in their craft section and I'm hesitant to resort to the gluten free beers.

Oh, I've just found out that The Deck Bar on Mitchell Street had something of a beer festival over February but as I've not really been drinking much other than my home brew this month, I didn't get to check it out. That's a shame.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

Going to Darwin tomorrow, the only pub I could find was the Precinct on the water front I presume this is the one, though as far as craft beers go it isn't very far, but better than VB etc etc.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

Found a brewery.
http://www.onemilebrewery.com.au/home.html


----------



## Pistolpete01 (4/3/16)

I was drinking One Mile brews at the Precinct a few weeks back and can highly recommend them, it's certainly the best beer you will find in Darwin on tap.

I think I felt a tear roll down my face when I had my first sip of the IPA. I had not tasted fresh hops since September and I felt a relapsing drug addict! 

The RDO was a cracking brew as well.


----------



## droid (4/3/16)

Rorkes - my neighbour reckons it's cool. you can buy a card then go around swiping it at different beer dispensers, apparently lots of beer to choose from

if you facebook look 

here

i couldn't find a website


----------



## Rocker1986 (4/3/16)

We have a couple of places like that in the Valley and up at Mooloolaba called Taps which is basically the same idea where you pay for a little magnet thingy and go and stick it on readers near the beer taps and pour your own. It's pretty cool but sometimes the taps are a bit foamy.  Usually got something I haven't tried before though, had some nice ones there.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

Never seen anything like that before, don't have to get off your arse to get a shout!


----------



## welly2 (4/3/16)

droid said:


> Rorkes - my neighbour reckons it's cool. you can buy a card then go around swiping it at different beer dispensers, apparently lots of beer to choose from
> 
> if you facebook look
> 
> ...


It's seriously a bit too flash for Darwin is Rorkes. You get blinded the minute you step in the joint because of the shine of the overly polished fittings. It ain't Darwin is Rorkes.

WEAL, get yourself down to Lola's Pergola in Cullen Bay. They're usually pretty good for craft beer on tap. Not as much selection as The Precinct but it's a nicer environment, better food, better location and the the craft beers they do have on tap are generally a bit more unusual than the ones they have in The Precinct, which basically is a mirror image of the craft beer section in your local BWS, ie. Feral, James Squires, Murrays and a handful of Matilda Bay beers. They do have the advantage of a couple of kegs of the local One Mile Brewery beer, which is very good though. Go to both, in fact, if you've got the time.

Oh, and mind the crocs on Mitchell Street. They'll be wanting a bite of you if you give them half a chance.

I tell a lie, Lola's Pergola has One Mile Brewery beer on tap as well, and usually the IPA which is a beauty.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/3/16)

Will be trying them all its been a few years since I was there last, loads of female backpackers wearing nothing more than shorts and singlets, if she was wearing knickers she was overdressed.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/3/16)

Tried Rorkes first up didnt have the beers advertised on their Facebook page, looking forward to the 1 Mile IPA, went to the Precinct, they had the 1 MIle IPA on tap, looking forward to giving this a nudge, asked for a schooner barman replied try the Yenda IPA I said no thanks 1 Mile IPA I dont like the Yenda, bar man, buy the Yenda and I will give you a free schooner, Me, offer me ten schooners of Yenda for free and I will still say no, 1Mile IPA please, barman we are doing a promotion of Yenda IPA, it tastes the same as 1 MIle IPA.In that case I replied give me a Yenda out of the 1 Mile IPA tap, he just looked at me with a quizical face, so I didnt end up getting my 1 MIle IPA.
They are still as mad as when I was there 15 years ago.


----------



## JDW81 (6/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> They are still as mad as when I was there 15 years ago.


And they will still be mad in 15 years time as well.

Get up there for territory day one year, bloody brilliant. Bunch of walloped yobbos letting off fireworks from their utes on the side of the road with the coppers standing by egging them on. 

I love Darwin, and try to get up there every year or so. Great people and an even greater landscape. 

JD


----------



## mwd (6/3/16)

Looks good the beer desert is Cairns nothing at all since Blue Sky shut shop. (That I know of )


----------



## welly2 (6/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Tried Rorkes first up didnt have the beers advertised on their Facebook page, looking forward to the 1 Mile IPA, went to the Precinct, they had the 1 MIle IPA on tap, looking forward to giving this a nudge, asked for a schooner barman replied try the Yenda IPA I said no thanks 1 Mile IPA I dont like the Yenda, bar man, buy the Yenda and I will give you a free schooner, Me, offer me ten schooners of Yenda for free and I will still say no, 1Mile IPA please, barman we are doing a promotion of Yenda IPA, it tastes the same as 1 MIle IPA.In that case I replied give me a Yenda out of the 1 Mile IPA tap, he just looked at me with a quizical face, so I didnt end up getting my 1 MIle IPA.
> They are still as mad as when I was there 15 years ago.


How was the Yenda IPA? The same as the 1 Mile IPA? It isn't - the 1 Mile IPA is actually tasty and not made by Coca-Cola.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/3/16)

I ended up walking out without a drink, Icould see trouble brewing and a bouncer hovering close by, went back last night asked for a 1 Mile IPA finally got it so I thought, one taste and I knew it was the wrong beer, after Pistolpetes review, found the manager said I hadnt got what I asked for she spoke to the bar person who admitted it was a Yenda IPA she then poured me a 1 Mile IPA which was an excellent beer, I wouldnt bother going in again but the bar is in the Ardina Holliday appartments complex and about 40 meters from the elevator. My mum always used to say I could find trouble on a wet afternoon , I think she might be right.


----------



## welly2 (7/3/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I ended up walking out without a drink, Icould see trouble brewing and a bouncer hovering close by, went back last night asked for a 1 Mile IPA finally got it so I thought, one taste and I knew it was the wrong beer, after Pistolpetes review, found the manager said I hadnt got what I asked for she spoke to the bar person who admitted it was a Yenda IPA she then poured me a 1 Mile IPA which was an excellent beer, I wouldnt bother going in again but the bar is in the Ardina Holliday appartments complex and about 40 meters from the elevator. My mum always used to say I could find trouble on a wet afternoon , I think she might be right.


Bloody hell. They really, REALLY wanted you drinking Yenda IPA. What the **** is going on when a bar gives you a different drink than you asked for. And knowingly does so too.


----------

